# Encouraging my husband not to finish inside me



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm trying to get my husband not to finish inside me all the time. It's not a big thing just a personal preference. Usually after shagging I'm in the mood for a cuddle and a snooze but if he finishes in me I'm usually a bit icky and feel compelled to get up and have a wash.

Its just so much easier if and finishes somewhere I can just give a quick wipe. But for some reason it really phases him, he could be just about to come but if he pulls out of me it'll just throw him.

We can manage if I use my mouth but even that takes a bit of effort.It's not just the case of putting him in my mouth I'll actually have to give him oral for quite a while, that's despite the fact that he's usually on the verge of finishing when he pulls out. He'd obviously prefer to keep doing it, but I wonder if its something he could get the hang of.

It's never been an issue in previous relationships, most men if given the option have preferred to finish on my tummy or boobs. but for some reason it's not his thing.

we've been together a while now, it's not a big deal but it would make bed time a lot easier on me.

any ideas?


----------



## tdr64am (May 2, 2009)

Don't really have an "idea" for you; it is obviously something that really works for him. My guess is most guys just want to "finish" - period. Personally I find finishing on the belly or boobs a major turn on. I assume he has tried that and just prefers not to?


----------



## jivey (Jun 18, 2009)

My wife would kill me if i did not finish in her...


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Just remember, pulling out before the egg cracks doesn't mean there won't be any chickens...


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, if he finishes inside of you...how about a cream pie? I love those, myself...


----------



## atropa (Jul 8, 2009)

dcrim said:


> Well, if he finishes inside of you...how about a cream pie? I love those, myself...




LOL...I didn't see that one coming!! No pun intended...


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

I almost hate to suggest it, but what about condoms?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

If you tell him enough times that you don't want him climaxing inside YOU he may end up finding someone else who likes it.

Be careful for what you wish for.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

michzz said:


> If you tell him enough times that you don't want him climaxing inside YOU he may end up finding someone else who likes it.
> 
> Be careful for what you wish for.


:iagree: :iagree: Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

i dont have this problem.. my hubby would rather use a condom or pull out.. but i have to agree... it does make you wanna wash afterwards.. so i dont blame you, i also agree with the others.. becareful what ya wish for.. i dont wanna see you post a new thread "my H left me cause i wouldnt let him cum inside me" ..


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Am one who could give a rip about the "after wet"...I just make sure my butt is on HIS side of the bed....:rofl:

Actually, funny story. The first time dh and I "did it" at _his_ apartment, in _his_ bed, he goes to his closet and brings out a towel and wants to position it under my hips  before the deed. :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I just looked him deep in the eyes and said: "SURELY you _jest,_ sir...that towel will be nowhere to be SEEN before I am done with you...." 

Good grief :rofl::rofl:


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Shoot, I got it even worse...

Not only can I not finish in my wife anymore (she somehow became allergic to my cum, I kid you not...she burns/swells/etc if I cum in her...and only in her vagina does she have this reaction)...but my wife also does NOT do the finish in her mouth...that will probably never happen.

So I am relegated to the stomach/boobs...oh, and the occasional butt/back...she does like anal and that area is not allergic...idk, its freaking weird and she is seeing a doctor about it.


----------



## java (Jan 15, 2009)

put down a towel and clean up later...seize the moment.


----------



## NothingMan (Jul 16, 2009)

I vote on the boobies. Id almost prefer that to inside. Id settle for just having sex though.




John


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

From a strict biological persective, the point of cumming inside you is to colonize your vaginal tract with his sperm to defend against a competitors sperm (real or imagined) to increase his chances of getting you pregnant once you ovulate. By asking him not to cum inside you, you're sending him a strong signal of planning to be unfaithful to him.

Even asking this just once or twice a month will potentially set off the alarm bells.

From a strict guy perspective... LMAO that's cold. If you don't want my cum where ever the heck I want to put it, I'd find someone that's willing to comply. (Though I'm admittedly an uncomplicated person to be in a relationship with, your mileage may vary.)

Anyway... You sure you're actually into him? Just wondering.


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

My wife is the same sometimes. When we're having an orgasm together it's fantastic and she's all into me cumming deep inside her. But if she's already had her orgasm and I'm still going she'll almost always tell me not to cum inside her because of the mess. I absolutely hate it when I can't finish inside her because that's taking away the incredible feeling of being inside her at the most intense part of sex during my climax! I don't feel rejected per se but it does bother me. We don't have sex that often (once a week usually) so at least let me enjoy it to the fullest. Maybe if we were having sex every day it wouldn't be a big deal but since it's not even close to how much I want it I would like it to be as enjoyable as possible, make sense? 

Now if she would let me cum in her mouth instead I would love that as an alternative to jerking off on her belly or breasts!


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey, at least your wife's vajayjay isn't allergic to your cum, yeah, my wife started having severe allergic reactions if I came in her vagina about 4 months ago, haven't been able to finish inside down there since.

She is seeing doctor's about this new phenomenon (we've been married 9.5 years and this just started).


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

revitalizedhusband said:


> Hey, at least your wife's vajayjay isn't allergic to your cum, yeah, my wife started having severe allergic reactions if I came in her vagina about 4 months ago, haven't been able to finish inside down there since.
> 
> She is seeing doctor's about this new phenomenon (we've been married 9.5 years and this just started).


She is quite possibly allergic to something you are eating or drinking and it can be transfering to her in your semen. I'd make special mention of any new medication, herbs, or food you started around four months ago. Same with any new soaps you are using to wash with, specially if they have any perfume of any sort as an ingredient.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Atholk said:


> She is quite possibly allergic to something you are eating or drinking and it can be transfering to her in your semen. I'd make special mention of any new medication, herbs, or food you started around four months ago. Same with any new soaps you are using to wash with, specially if they have any perfume of any sort as an ingredient.


The problem/weird part is, if I finish ANYWHERE else, stomach, legs, chest, even if I finish in her during anal, there is no reaction...only vaginal...


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

revitalizedhusband said:


> The problem/weird part is, if I finish ANYWHERE else, stomach, legs, chest, even if I finish in her during anal, there is no reaction...only vaginal...


The vagina has mucous membranes that will absorb what ever the allergen is much better than the skin will. Just like people with seasonal allergies get a stuffy nose as the mucous membranes inside the nose become inflamed, rather than the skin on the exterior of their nose turning bright red.

The anal area would probably be affected, but may get less exposure time. Semen can last up to five days in the vagina, I'm betting whatever is in the rectum after anal sex comes out faster than that. ;-)


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Lostandconfused said:


> Please forgive me for my bluntness. It's NOT the actual coming inside that is the issue here. THAT is wonderful!!!! It's the cleaning up afterwards that IS the issue.
> 
> So, having said that guys. Imagine another hour or two of wetness seeping from you IF you don't get up and clean up. Wetness during passion is one thing. Wetness seeping from you as your passion is cooling and or cold is a whole other feeling.
> 
> I'm pretty sure THAT is the issue she was referring to. At least it is for me.


My neo cortex understands the viewpoint that sleeping in the "snail trail" is icky. Sorry about that. Really. But the rest of me thinks the entire point of ejaculation is to drop a load deep in the vagina as often as possible. Or to move on to a woman that's going to co-operate with that. Like I say though, I'm not very complicated.


----------



## TheLuckiest08 (Jun 2, 2008)

Rhea said:


> Just remember, pulling out before the egg cracks doesn't mean there won't be any chickens...


:lol:


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

Its not that difficult to clear up !! surely you could go shower together after ?? i enjoy cumming inside my wife or in her mouth ..be such a waste to cum anywhere else !


----------



## XiaSulin (Jul 5, 2009)

Are people so shallow that they're willing to end an entire relationship because their partner won't/or doesn't want them to cum inside them?


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

XiaSulin said:


> Are people so shallow that they're willing to end an entire relationship because their partner won't/or doesn't want them to cum inside them?


I physically can not cum inside my wife's vagina, because it basically sets her vagina on fire (allergic reaction) and no, it hasn't ended our relationship.


----------



## XiaSulin (Jul 5, 2009)

revitalizedhusband said:


> I physically can not cum inside my wife's vagina, because it basically sets her vagina on fire (allergic reaction) and no, it hasn't ended our relationship.


I wasn't directing that comment to anybody in particular, just to the general comments made in the thread.


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a question, why is it you find the feeling after he 'finishes inside' to be icky? Why the squeamish feelings and need for immediate cleanup?
Unless youre having sex with a diseased gigolo there should be nothing icky about his semen being inside you. Its a naturally wonderful feeling. On the flip side, there is nothing about my sweetie's vagina or its secretions that is 'icky'.

Its my opinion that feelings of these type serve mostly to interfere with the intimacy one can experience without them.


----------



## arkguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok, I know this post is old, but I ran across it and couldnt' resist. My wife sometimes doesn't like me to come inside her either. Sometimes she is ok, usually if she has had a multiple orgasm. But sometimes, she doesn't want me to finish inside her. If I do, she has to get out of bed etc to pee and cleanup a little (not shower etc.). Doesn't like to get sheets all messy etc.

So, she usually, more than 50% of the time, finishes me by hand, me cumming on my stomach. I have put on a condom, she is ok with that too. She does give me sex when she isn't in the mood, she is only in the mood about 3 times a month. When not in the mood, she usually doesn't want me to finish inside or wear a condom. And, being preggers isn't an issue, since we are both fixed.

Sometimes she pulls me out just when I orgasm and I cum on her bellly, drives me crazy!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't mind it. It just disolves anyway. 

Keep some babywipes under the bed and wipe after he finishes.

Finishing inside feels soo good


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Brian. said:


> Well OP is English, and I get the impression they are pruder than most lol.
> 
> But then I don't really think many women actually like cum anyway. I would never expect a potential girlfriend/wife to "like" my cum, thats not realistic.


Your posts just make me laugh. I'd give you my GF's email address, but I don't think you could handle her truth.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Brian. said:


> Well OP is English, and I get the impression they are pruder than most lol.


Right, so you have shown beyond reasonable doubt that you know nothing about 
a) women; and
b) english people.

Anything else you'd like to give us the benefit of your wisdom on?


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

I love having my hubby finish inside of me. Isn't it also biological for a man?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Inloveforeverwithhubby said:


> I love having my hubby finish inside of me. Isn't it also biological for a man?


Interrupting the fullness of the moment to pull out and do something else decreases the enjoyment a lot.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Just punch him in the face.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Just punch him in the face.


So simple - and yet so effective!


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

There is another possible benefit in a wife allowing her husband to come inside her and that is, according to some studies, semen can have anti-depressant properties. If this is true, then instead of calling it a "cream pie", it should be called a "happiness pie".


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

morituri said:


> There is another possible benefit in a wife allowing her husband to come inside her and that is, according to some studies, semen can have anti-depressant properties. If this is true, then instead of calling it a "cream pie", it should be called a "happiness pie".


Sorry, happiness pie is of the key lime variety.
If semen has such medicinal properties regarding depression, how come so many men are on SSRI's?


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> If semen has such medicinal properties regarding depression, how come so many men are on SSRI's?


Don't know but here's something interesting



> Does semen have antidepressant properties?
> Gallup GG Jr, Burch RL, Platek SM.
> SourceDepartment of Psychology, State University of New York at Albany, Albany, New York, USA.
> 
> ...


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I thought sperm had dermitology benifits, so why is my W so indifferent to facials? One would think if sperms was good for the complextion, she would want it all over her face more.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

It makes great hair gel, too, as in Something About Mary.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

And according to my GF, and previous wives, it comes in different flavors as well.:rofl:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Mori,
I will be the first to admit I feel better after sex. That study however is dangerous in that college students should NOT be having unprotected sex. I am not sure why a university would post such a study as that seems highly irresponsible to me. 
Not disputing the benefits but citing something like that (not you, them) almost encourages unprotected sex among sexually active young people who are not exclusive, at least not in my college experience.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

the guy said:


> I thought sperm had dermitology benifits, so why is my W so indifferent to facials? One would think if sperms was good for the complextion, she would want it all over her face more.


Try it yourself first. Get it in your eye and rub it around. Fun huh?

Nah, I'll stick with Lancome.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Mori,
> I will be the first to admit I feel better after sex. That study however is dangerous in that college students should NOT be having unprotected sex. I am not sure why a university would post such a study as that seems highly irresponsible to me.
> Not disputing the benefits but citing something like that (not you, them) almost encourages unprotected sex among sexually active young people who are not exclusive, at least not in my college experience.


I wondered this - the data could equally well be explained by a good case of NAFOD.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> If semen has such medicinal properties regarding depression, how come so many men are on SSRI's?


It's gender specific in effect. The theory is that it makes women want more of it.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Mori,
> I will be the first to admit I feel better after sex. That study however is dangerous in that college students should NOT be having unprotected sex. I am not sure why a university would post such a study as that seems highly irresponsible to me.
> Not disputing the benefits but citing something like that (not you, them) almost encourages unprotected sex among sexually active young people who are not exclusive, at least not in my college experience.


You're right TRBE. There is also the added risk of unwanted pregnancies at a time when they need to concentrate on getting their degrees so they can have fulfilling careers. Unprotected sex should only take place between adults involved with each other in an exclusive, loving and committed relationship.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Try it yourself first. Get it in your eye and rub it around. Fun huh?
> 
> Nah, I'll stick with Lancome.


It has happened to a few guys who were choking their chicken and accidentally aimed at their eyes. Moral of the story, wear a welder's mask when wrestlin' that one eyed snake.


----------



## FieryHairedLady (Mar 24, 2011)

michzz said:


> Interrupting the fullness of the moment to pull out and do something else decreases the enjoyment a lot.


It would seem so.

:iagree:


----------



## Star (Dec 6, 2009)

Brian. said:


> Well OP is English, and I get the impression they are pruder than most lol.
> 
> But then I don't really think many women actually like cum anyway. I would never expect a potential girlfriend/wife to "like" my cum, thats not realistic.


Brian, where exactly do you get the impression that the English are pruder than most? Lol, Seriously I'd like to know as it seems you know very little about English people, or are you just taring them with the same brush that you tar with women?


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Not wanting your husband to cum inside you..... just wow. Sex SHOULD be messy.... the messier the better! And cleaning up is YOUR problem... some people jump up to get cleaned up, some don't. Seems to me, cumming anywhere on the outside of your body neccessitates getting up to clean up. 

"Ya baby, cum.... but don't get any icky stuff in me!" Geez.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Star said:


> Brian, where exactly do you get the impression that the English are pruder than most? Lol, Seriously I'd like to know as it seems you know very little about English people, or are you just taring them with the same brush that you tar with women?


Brian is a virgin, or so he says.

I love cum. lol.....again, very random sentence. I love my Hubs' cum. Many times he finishes in my mouth and that's ok with me


----------



## Zzyzx (Aug 24, 2011)

Keep some baby wipes and a small wastebasket by the bed! Never have to break body contact while you "clean" up.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I would just finish in another room. On another day.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, I just don't understand this. . .I would just assume that all women found it a privledge to have my cum inside of them.

All day long.

I am finding this thread puzzling.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Sorry, happiness pie is of the key lime variety.
> If semen has such medicinal properties regarding depression, how come so many men are on SSRI's?





michzz said:


> It's gender specific in effect. The theory is that it makes women want more of it.


Was it too nerd for me to go look it up?

The medicinal properties have to do with being absorbed by the vagina.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Such a thing would really bother me .... a lot. Just weighing in.


----------



## kelevra (May 19, 2011)

Selfish, lazy. I would initiate ancient japanese art of BUKKAKE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Yah - you can clean up afterward, but still have the 'drips' through the next day sometimes. I think semen first coagulates in the vagina for something like 20-30 minutes and then liquifies.

You just have to learn to deal with it like everything else.

Sometimes if my H and I are in a really active period, he will actually wear a condom on occasion just to make it a bit easier for me (ahh -- ain't he sweet?)

Other times, ladies, just clean up. Use pads or even occasionally a tampon if you have to if you have things that happen the next day. I just look at it as a fond reminder of the night before.

It doesn't have to be a big deal if you don't make it into one.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> If semen has such medicinal properties regarding depression, how come so many men are on SSRI's?


Where do you think the term 'gay' came from when referring to homosexual men? :smthumbup:


----------



## kelevra (May 19, 2011)

larry.gray said:


> Where do you think the term 'gay' came from when referring to homosexual men? :smthumbup:


:lol::rofl:


----------

